# Info about flying pets into Greece



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi, has anybody had experience flying cats (or dogs) into Athens from the UK? 
It can be good or bad. Thanks.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*flying with pets to greece*

If you scroll down to pages 7 and 8 you will see some good advice on this subject from members who have brought in pets.


----------

